# 225l tank



## aurimas (21 Feb 2016)

Just sharing my 225l tank
4×39w t5 lights
2×jbl 701 and 901 filters
35ppm co2 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (21 Feb 2016)

Lovely tank, aurimas, welcome to ukaps and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Martin in Holland (21 Feb 2016)

Nice tank and great UG growth.


----------



## aurimas (21 Feb 2016)

Thanks. 
With ug have many times error before. But this time is growing nicely and very fast  i think very big time overdosing co2 from beginning helped 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Feb 2016)

Hi Aurimas Welcome to Ukaps Wonderful Scape Stunning UG 

I have failed a few times to get UG to grow like yours. We will have to have a chat 

Where in London are you I'm In Enfield.


----------



## aurimas (21 Feb 2016)

Hi greenfinger2
Im from Essex Dagenham. 
Not to far away from you 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Feb 2016)

Hi Aurimas, Not that far at all  I used to work up that way at Jenkins lane


----------



## EdwinK (21 Feb 2016)

Sveikinu, geras akvariumas. Congratulations.


----------



## Nelson (21 Feb 2016)

Great scape.


----------



## aurimas (21 Feb 2016)

EdwinK said:


> Sveikinu, geras akvariumas. Congratulations.


Dekui. Tavo akvariumai irgi tikrai verti demesio

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliot Downs (5 Mar 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Apr 2016)

Hi Aurimas, Any updates


----------

